

The Edifice Complex, a silent killer - dalton
http://daltoncaldwell.com/the-edifice-complex

======
rdl
"brain-damaged Linux clone called IRIX." God I feel old (aside from that being
technically incorrect).

~~~
dalton
yeah, definitely technically incorrect, that was a joke :)

